# blue chrome wrap GTR USA



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Found this today may be repost..

Any Comments?

i like it. nice and bright


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

not for my, to shinny (don''t have a skyline grrrrrr)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Not feeling the wrap or the wheels, but different strokes for different folks, right?


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Yuck


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like it, although i bet the police would stop you and complain in this country. Distracting the other drivers in some way.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Like the wrap, dislike the wheels.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ben_harmer32 said:


> I really like it, although i bet the police would stop you and complain in this country. Distracting the other drivers in some way.


Saw a chrome 350z yesterday in London, driving past London Bridge station.



tonigmr2 said:


> Like the wrap, dislike the wheels.


agree


----------



## Neil TT (Dec 24, 2012)

Love all of it, stunning


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice, I'd choose different wheels though.
Nice to see something a bit different.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like a HotWheels toy car. I love the colour but still don't think there are any aftermarket wheels that look better than the original factory fitted ones.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

did they take the mirrors off first?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool but I don´t want it


----------



## Ahmed_GTR (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the standard wheels would look better


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Loving the wrap but would defo choice some different wheels. I would seriously consider that sort of wrap, just to be different, but I think it marks really easy : (


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This:


tonigmr2 said:


> Like the wrap, dislike the wheels.


Plus this:


.::TopSky::. said:


> Cool but I don´t want it


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Loving the wrap but would defo choice some different wheels. I would seriously consider that sort of wrap, just to be different, but I think it marks really easy : (


Go for red chrome!:clap:


----------

